# Carrying turkey decoys



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

A decoy bag is extra cumbersome luggage, so are there suggestions for an easy method in transporting turkey decoys into the woods with the possibility of _NOT_ using a bag?

I don't use a blind and do the run and gun methods of turkey hunting. I do alot of hunting in Pennsylvania and this year it seems like the woods are so more open this year. Normally never needing a decoy(s), but had birds today hung up about 60-80 yards out and with out seeing 'something', made killing tough today. 

Suggestions please on an easy carry and set-up method for the type of hunting we do.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

depending upon the type/brand of decoys you are using.....I have been able to put them in the "game pouch" of my turkey vest. Usually have to slip the vest off to get to them or load the vest, but that's what i have done...this year was a shorter/quick hunt, I just tucked them under my arm on the way in.....vest carried them out 'cause I had a bird to carry!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Avian x decoys you can deflate so they will fit in the back of your best.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> Avian x decoys you can deflate so they will fit in the back of your best.


X2 on the Avians.Well worth the money.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I use the foam type and just put them in the back of my turkey vest and reshape them when I pull them out.


----------

